# Τηλεοπτικές μονομαχίες μεταξύ των υποψηφίων για την προεδρία της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής



## nickel (Apr 28, 2014)

*1ο ντιμπέιτ: Δευτέρα 28/4/2014, 19:00 CET / 20:00 Ώρα Αθήνας*

[Σήμερα] Δευτέρα 28 Απριλίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί η πρώτη τηλεοπτική μονομαχία μεταξύ των υποψηφίων για την προεδρία της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

Στην «τηλεμαχία» θα συμμετάσχουν ο Ζαν-Κλοντ Γιούνκερ του Ευρωπαϊκού Λαϊκού Κόμματος, ο Μάρτιν Σουλτς των Ευρωπαίων Σοσιαλιστών, ο Γκι Φέρχοφταντ των Φιλελευθέρων και η Σκα Κέλερ των Πρασίνων.

Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας εκ μέρους της Ευρωπαϊκής Αριστεράς δεν θα παραστεί. Σύμφωνα με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ η σχετική πρόσκληση «ήρθε με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από τους διοργανωτές» και ο κ. Τσίπρας είχε προγραμματισμένη περιοδεία σε ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις.

Το ντιμπέιτ θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Μάαστριχτ ενώπιον ενός ακροατηρίου 700 Ευρωπαίων νέων και θα μεταδοθεί ζωντανά, σε 13 γλώσσες (και την ελληνική) από το Euronews.

Διαδικτυακά η συζήτηση θα μεταδοθεί από το eudebate2014.eu. Στο Twitter η σχετική ετικέτα συζήτησης (hashtag) είναι #eudebate2014.

Στη συζήτηση, που είναι γνωστή ως «Πρώτο Ευρωπαϊκό Προεδρικό Ντιμπέιτ», διοργανώνεται από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Μάαστριχτ.

Το δεύτερο ντιμπέιτ μεταξύ των υποψηφίων για την προεδρία της Κομισιόν θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 15 Μαΐου, με τη συμμετοχή αυτή τη φορά και του Αλέξη Τσίπρα.

Πρόκειται για την κεντρική «αναμέτρηση» μεταξύ των υποψηφίων η οποία διοργανώνεται από την EBU και θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην αίθουσα της Ολομέλειας του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου στις Βρυξέλλες.

Η 90λεπτη συζήτηση, ενώπιον ακροατηρίου, θα μεταδοθεί μέσω της Eurovision.

Διαδικτυακά το ντιμπέιτ θα μεταδοθεί από το eurovisiondebate.tv. Στο Twitter το σχετικό hashtag είναι #TellEUROPE.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231313634


Moderated by Euronews lead presenter Isabelle Kumar, the debate will be available live through Euronews’ worldwide TV network (covering 415 million homes in 156 countries), simultaneously in 13 languages: Arabic, English, French, German, Greek, Hungarian, Italian, Persian, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Turkish and Ukrainian. The debate will also be streamed live on this website, as well as on euronews.com and on Euronews’ mobile apps.
http://eudebate2014.eu/


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

Με σφιγμένο το στομάχι παρακολούθησα την τηλεοπτική αναμέτρηση των τεσσάρων υποψηφίων Προέδρων της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής στο Μάαστριχτ. Ήταν 90 πυκνά λεπτά, ενός τετραπλού πινκγ-πόνγκ. Τέσσερις άνθρωποι απαντούσαν σε έναν καταιγισμό ερωτήσεων μιας ευρύτατης θεματολογίας με γρήγορο,σύντομο, αιχμηρό και περιεκτικό λόγο. Όποιος είδε τη συζήτηση χτες, κέρδισε -στις γνώσεις του, στην κρίση του, στην αντίληψή του για τον τρόπο που αναπτύσσεται μια συζήτηση. [...]
Από το άρθρο της Χριστίνας Πουλίδου στο protagon.gr
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.vryxellakia&id=33556

Μπορεί να ήταν αναμενόμενο αλλά σίγουρα είναι γεγονός: οποιoσδήποτε Έλληνας πολίτης ζει τα τελευταία τέσσερα χρόνια στη χώρα μας δεν μπορεί παρά να αισθάνθηκε την τεράστια απόσταση που μας χωρίζει από τα υπόλοιπα κράτη μέλη της Κεντρικής και Δυτικης Ευρώπης, παρατηρώντας το είδος και το στιλ της πολιτικής αντιπαράθεσης που είδαμε στο χθεσινοβραδινό debate μεταξύ των υποψηφίων για τη θέση του προέδρου της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής. Κάθε αποτίμηση λοιπόν του debate στο επίπεδο των σημείων και της επικοινωνίας, πρέπει πρώτα να ξεπεράσει τα αισθήματα της έκπληξης και της μελαγχολίας που προκαλεί ένα τέτοιο θέαμα. [...]
Από το άρθρο της Βίβιαν Ευθυμιοπούλου στο protagon.gr
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.kosmos&id=33557

Η πρώτη μου έκπληξη ήταν πόσα μπορείς να πεις μέσα σε τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα (τόσο τους δίνανε για τις απαντήσεις τους). Η θλίψη ήρθε από τη σύγκριση με τη χαβαλεδοσυζήτηση σε ένα νυχτερινό πάνελ της δικής μας τηλεόρασης.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Απόψε στις 10 ώρα Ελλάδας είναι η τελευταία τηλεμαχία για την Ευρωβουλή.

http://www.lifo.gr/now/politics/47131

Διαβάζω ότι ο Α. Τσίπρας θα μιλήσει αγγλικά όπως και οι υπόλοιποι υποψήφιοι, με εξαίρεση τον Γιουνκέρ, που αυτή τη φορά θα προτιμήσει τα γαλλικά.

Θα προτιμήσω να παρακολουθήσω τη μετάδοση χωρίς διερμηνεία (ίσως από την EBU). Θα χάνουν κάπως τα γαλλικά μου, αλλά λιγότερα απ' όσα έχαναν τα αγγλικά του Γιουνκέρ. Και τα αγγλικά του Αλέξη έχουν κάνει άλματα, οπότε ούτε εκεί θα χρειαστούμε διερμηνέα. Καλή ακρόαση!


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως άκουσα στην τηλεόραση να λένε ότι ο Τσίπρας θα κάνει στα αγγλικά μόνο την αρχική του τοποθέτηση — τα υπόλοιπα στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

Μπορεί. Και καλά θα κάνει. Εμένα δεν με προβληματίζει αυτό. Θα με προβλημάτιζε να άρχιζαν οι άλλοι τα γερμανικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί. Και καλά θα κάνει. Εμένα δεν με προβληματίζει αυτό. Θα με προβλημάτιζε να άρχιζαν οι άλλοι τα γερμανικά.


Τώρα που το ανέφερες, είναι πραγματικά περίεργο που και οι τέσσερις πλην Τσίπρα δεν μιλάνε στη μητρική τους γλώσσα -- τα γερμανικά, ορίτζιναλ ή σε διάλεκτό τους... :devil:


----------



## Rogerios (May 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα που το ανέφερες, είναι πραγματικά περίεργο που και οι τέσσερις πλην Τσίπρα δεν μιλάνε στη μητρική τους γλώσσα -- τα γερμανικά, ορίτζιναλ ή σε διάλεκτό τους... :devil:



Φωτιά θα πέσει να μας κάψει με αυτά τα περί διαλέκτου... τσ, τσ, τσ. ;)


----------



## Rogerios (May 15, 2014)

Ή, μάλλον, για να γίνω ακόμη αντιπαθέστερος, σε διάλεκτο μιλάνε, τι πρόβλημα έχεις; :devil::)


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Ή, μάλλον, για να γίνω ακόμη αντιπαθέστερος, σε διάλεκτο μιλάνε, τι πρόβλημα έχεις; :devil::)


Αυτό είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ όταν διάβασα το σχόλιο του Δόκτορα. :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Ή, μάλλον, για να γίνω ακόμη αντιπαθέστερος, σε διάλεκτο μιλάνε, τι πρόβλημα έχεις; :devil::)


Κανένα πρόβλημα, ίσα ίσα· απλώς ήταν συντακτικό τέχνασμα για να ενώσω τέσσερις διαλέκτους μιας γλώσσας μαζί...


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κανένα πρόβλημα, ίσα ίσα· απλώς ήταν συντακτικό τέχνασμα για να ενώσω τέσσερις διαλέκτους μιας γλώσσας μαζί...


Άλλωστε όλες οι γλώσσες διάλεκτοι της ελληνικής δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2014)

Σύνδεσμος:

http://ec.europa.eu/avservices/ebs/live.cfm?page=2


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2014)

Καλό είναι να υπάρχει όριο χρόνου, αλλά, όταν έρχεται η συντονίστρια να το θυμίζει, ξανά και ξανά, σκεπάζοντας με την παρέμβασή της τα τελευταία λόγια του ομιλητή, που βλέπεις ότι αγωνίζεται απλώς να κλείσει την τελευταία του πρόταση, η διαδικασία γίνεται φετίχ. Ήταν το μοναδικό εκνευριστικό σημείο της βραδιάς. (Για μένα εκνευριστικές ήταν και οι αρκετές διακοπές στη ροή από το διαδίκτυο. Πώς ήταν η κάλυψη από το κανάλι της Βουλής με τη διερμηνεία; )

Το γεγονός ότι στα περίπλοκα ζητήματα της ΕΕ οι τοποθετήσεις του ενός λεπτού δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι περισσότερο από ανούσια συνθηματολογία δεν είναι κάτι που εκπλήσσει κανέναν. Η Ευρώπη πρέπει να ωριμάσει με χίλιους δυο τρόπους και οι πολίτες της να βγουν να ψηφίσουν, αλλά ας μην περιμένουν να γίνουν πολύ σοφότεροι από τέτοια ντιμπέιτ. 

Ας κάνανε, τουλάχιστον, τέσσερα ντιμπέιτ, λίγο πιο χαλαρά, για τέσσερα μεγάλα και καυτά θέματα: (1) οικονομία, ανεργία, ανταγωνισμός, ανάπτυξη, (β) μετανάστευση και πολυπολιτισμικότητα, (γ) ομοσπονδιοποίηση και εθνικοί θεσμοί, (δ) άλλο θέμα επιλογής του κοινού μετά από ψηφοφορία στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Rogerios (May 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το γεγονός ότι στα περίπλοκα ζητήματα της ΕΕ οι τοποθετήσεις του ενός λεπτού δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι περισσότερο από ανούσια συνθηματολογία δεν είναι κάτι που εκπλήσσει κανέναν. Η Ευρώπη πρέπει να ωριμάσει με χίλιους δυο τρόπους και οι πολίτες της να βγουν να ψηφίσουν, αλλά ας μην περιμένουν να γίνουν πολύ σοφότεροι από τέτοια ντιμπέιτ.
> 
> Ας κάνανε, τουλάχιστον, τέσσερα ντιμπέιτ, λίγο πιο χαλαρά, για τέσσερα μεγάλα και καυτά θέματα: (1) οικονομία, ανεργία, ανταγωνισμός, ανάπτυξη, (β) μετανάστευση και πολυπολιτισμικότητα, (γ) ομοσπονδιοποίηση και εθνικοί θεσμοί, (δ) άλλο θέμα επιλογής του κοινού μετά από ψηφοφορία στο διαδίκτυο.



:up::up::up:


----------

